# Octogenarian advice to a 25 year old



## Reconnaissanceman (Oct 4, 2018)

In 1985 I was a newly married student moonlighting at the college town bicycle shop. Our customers were from all parts of the spectrum-tourists, criterium racers, BMX, and my specialty, the ATB. An encounter with an elderly gentleman one quiet weekday in the spring opened a whole new horizon to me. I've long since forgotten his name but I'll never forget our conversation. He wheeled in this ancient Raleigh for a tuneup as he did every year in the spring. The store owner, who was usually very quick in this circumstance to recommend a new replacement bike from the excellent selection of Treks, Cannondale and Schwinn's was suddenly very reserved and solicitous of the gentleman. He introduced me and said, "Mike's going to take care of your bike. Should be ready by Thursday."

The original paint was a grayish brown but worn down in many places, so at first glance it was just an old bike. But it had been meticulously equipped years ago. Campy drive train, brakes, large flange Record hubs, 700c rims with tubular tires, Regina Oro 5speed freewheel, Brooks saddle, well oiled and broken in, cork bar tape, and a rack on the back. I went through each step of the job, amazed at how true the wheels were, (compared to what I usually saw on a bike that age), how smoothly the hubs and bottom bracket spun. This is how a bike should be built!

As promised the bike's owner came back on Thursday. I was the only one in the store at the time and as I brought his prize out of the shop area he said to me "Mike, this bike saved my life!" I looked at him for a moment and he went on. "Five years ago I was diagnosed with prostate cancer. After my surgery I wasn't doing well. But as soon as I could stand it, I started taking the bike out-first a couple miles, then five, then on up. Now, every morning I have a bowl of oatmeal and then I ride 20 miles along these southern Illinois cornfields. I'm eighty years old and folks think I'm only sixty-five"...He was right.

Mike


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Lots of stories like this out there. I had just started ramping up my riding prior to being diagnosed with AML. Doc was able to give me the aggressive chemo needed to get me to remission, said i wouldn't have been able to survive that chemo protocol if i hadn't been in excellent shape i was in from riding. Less than 20% survival rate, I'm two weeks shy of 6 years, been riding damn near every day since, and hope be able to tell someone i ride 20 miles everyday when i'm 80. Every day is a bonus day. Bike saved my life for sure.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice read …. Thanks.

(You may have saved me a crap load of money too by reminding me I don't need a new bike as much as a well maintained on.)


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

A friend sent to me the results from Cyclocross Nationals the other day. There were 14 male racers in ages 70-74, 5 in 75-79, none in 80-84, but one in 85-89! Imagine someone over 85 years old shouldering a cross bike, hopping barriers and getting on and off the bike. 

Sweet.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> A friend sent to me the results from Cyclocross Nationals the other day. There were 14 male racers in ages 70-74, 5 in 75-79, none in 80-84, but one in 85-89! Imagine someone over 85 years old shouldering a cross bike, hopping barriers and getting on and off the bike.
> 
> Sweet.


Somebody should have made a video of the 85 year old racing with the line:
"Did you ever know that you're my hero, And everything I would like to be?" from The Wind Beneath My Wings song. Just loop the line over and over again for the video. I would watch that video.

OP, thanks for the story.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I plan to take up cyclocross racing when I turn 75.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I, at 66, should start getting ready.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

honkinunit said:


> A friend sent to me the results from Cyclocross Nationals the other day. There were 14 male racers in ages 70-74, 5 in 75-79, none in 80-84, but one in 85-89! Imagine someone over 85 years old shouldering a cross bike, hopping barriers and getting on and off the bike.
> 
> Sweet.


I'm on the same team as 2 of those guys in 75-79, both are awesome guys and very inspiring, and the guy who won already had rainbow stripes from masters mtb.


----------

